# Beginner at Standing Seam



## Agent1530 (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm giving an estimate on a 34-square, walkable roof. It currently has shingles, but they want a standing seam metal roof. I have little to no experience with this (lots of experience with exposed fastener and asphalt roofs), so just wanted an opinion regarding the labor aspect: compared to exposed fastener roofing (like ABC's Imperial Rib), how long would a standing seam roof (probably 16" or 24" span) take to install? 50% longer? there are two 26' valleys, and two 13' valleys. A lot of it's a straight shot (the front is 19' by 60', for example) but again there are a handful of valleys to slow things down. 
Any informed opinions would be appreciated. Wanna get the job but not lose my shirt.
Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

The field will go about as fast, but the rake trim, valleys and ridges will take quite a bit longer. Installing z-bar, butyl tape and having to hem the panels etc. I would figure one and half to twice as much labor, depending on complexity of roof and access.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

I would second the times. The valleys really eat up time , especially if you hem the valleys. Also if you have like a electrical mast coming out of the roof that is where you need to start your lay out. Then measure backwards to to start panel. 

I just did one with 12" standing seam around 21 squares , with 4 of us the tear off and install was 3 days, two story most of it. It was a no exposed screw at all . All the gable trim was installed first then the panel clips into it. Looked really nice when done.


----------

